# Small Wood Shop Storage Solutions



## WoodworkingTalk (Dec 8, 2015)

> Woodworking requires a lot of space. In addition to needing room to work, all of your equipment needs somewhere to stay when it’s not in use. The space issue becomes even more complex if you keep wood and other supplies in your shop because that also needs storage areas. All of this space can be hard to come by if you’re working in a small wood shop.
> 
> If you have a small shop, you’re likely already doing what you can to conserve space. You buy new tools and equipment with the footprint in mind and may hold off on purchases for things that are too large to justify without a specific need. There’s only so much space you can save through restraint, though – you’re going to need storage. Luckily, wood shops are great places to add storage since you’ll be able to build some of the extra storage areas yourself.


Read more: 
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/articles/small-wood-shop-storage-solutions/


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Thanks for the great advice from your "shop storage" post! Before I began my small shop (don't know of anyone that has too much shop area), I did a floor/wall measurement on paper, adding electrical outlets, windows, doorways, etc. Cut out approx. scale size of shop "toys" and moved them about on the paper graph. Much easier than trying to move the real thing. Using "French cleat" shelving on all available walls IMO makes moving/changing items very easy. Small items (screws, nails. wire connectors, etc.) are stored in non breakable containers - no broken glass to worry about. Each project may create a new problem, but with most larger toys being on wheels, there is always the option of doing outdoor work. Thanks again for sharing, and be safe.


----------



## dumbclub (Nov 6, 2016)

I'm not big on pegboard based tool storage.

I understand the practicality of being able to see everything at once and if you're a fan of outlining each tool, you can see right away if something is missing from it's designated place. However, this method eats valuable wall space that is usually better served by more compactly storing a variety of things that are grouped according to purpose inside well organized cabinets: router accessories; drilling supplies, power tools, etc.

The combined surface area of all those exposed tools on the pegboard creates a lot of dust-holding acreage, making the shop harder to keep clean and contributing to harmful ambient dust being inhaled. For those of us who like to keep the viewshed as uncluttered as possible, cabinets and drawers are a better solution. 

Another subtle enhancement: emphasize light colored surfaces to improve the overall feel of the space. White cabinets, walls, acoustic ceiling tiles, and even a light colored painted floor will make the shop much brighter, maximizing whatever light source you have and maybe even boosting your productivity.


----------



## Skwerly (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm big on shelving and storage! Make the most of what you got, right? Thanks!


----------



## mkushin (Jan 22, 2017)

I got a steal of a deal on a 6' x 8' shed from Home Depot: http://www.homedepot.com/p/Arrow-Newport-8-ft-x-6-ft-Steel-Shed-NP8667/100119313

Works great for storage needs and keeping the shop area uncluttered!


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

My new shop will have both shelves and peg board. I have 16 running feet, four feet high on one wall from the ceiling down. The space under the peg board will be for large power tools on their rolling bases. This way, the peg board is up, out of the way. The opposite wall will have 12" deep shelving cabinets floor to ceiling for hand power tools, finishes, and all of that other stuff that gets collected in a wood shop. The height of the shelves will vary from 12" to 17" and this storage will have doors. Also, since my shop is in the basement, there will be 12" wide shelves screwed to the underside of the floor joists. There will be a run on each side wall and one down the middle of the shop above the center run of lights. the underside of these shelves will be painted white to reflect light from the nearby light fixtures. The joist spaces will be for things that are rarely used. The end of the shop opposite the workbench has two wood racks and a shelf for my library. That takes up the top 4 feet of the wall with the bottom space for things like saw horses, workmate, plywood off cuts, and a couple of flat panels for assembly work. At 12' x 22', it's a small shop, but after the previous 12' x 12' shop, I know storage is critical. Plus, I had 30 years in the old shop to nail down storage ideas.


----------



## Pauley (Jan 21, 2012)

*My 15x15 shop*

Here is a couple of pics of my little shop.


----------



## CindyL (Sep 21, 2017)

dumbclub said:


> I'm not big on pegboard based tool storage.
> 
> I understand the practicality of being able to see everything at once and if you're a fan of outlining each tool, you can see right away if something is missing from it's designated place. However, this method eats valuable wall space that is usually better served by more compactly storing a variety of things that are grouped according to purpose inside well organized cabinets: router accessories; drilling supplies, power tools, etc.
> 
> ...


I like the idea of white surroundings in the shop! Not sure why this hasn't occurred to me, especially since color/environment inside my home has always had an effect on my mood and energy. I currently have 1/2 of our very old 2-car garage. As a busy mom, I have limited time to work in there. I am always enthusiastic about carving time out for my hobby- but not at all inspired by my surroundings once I actually get in there. This is despite adding lots of bright new LED lighting and replacing an entire wall with new wood and T-11 siding. My atmosphere remains cluttered, dingy and certainly not helped by the constant dark and rainy Pacific Northwest weather outside the windows. I will try adding lots of white and see if I can become inspired to organize/purge way too many tools and wood scraps. Thanks!


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

always a problem finding those stupid rags . . . 
two slats, four screws, two bungies - fixed.


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

this isnt my workshop perhaps this picture size can give an idea every machine for one table


----------



## tucsonguy1 (Aug 13, 2017)

I had five toolchests to store tools and I got rid of all of them. I also had a pegboard wall and I got rid of that. Instead what I did was build ALL my handtool and hand power tool storage right into the wall studs, so that it takes up virtually no space at all. I made racks for my chisels, wrenches (I use the 10x12 shed for doing machine and auto work as well) clamps, planes, screwdrivers, bits, allen wrenches, paint brushes and even racks for aerosol cans, all fitting in between the joists. One whole section is a rack of power tools that slot neatly into place. Remaining space I made drawers that fit between the studs with plexiglass fronts so I can see what is inside, and I store rags, sandpaper, pipe fixtures, electrical fixtures all in these drawers. The result was five toolchests disappeared giving me MUCH more space, and it's also all easily cleanable using two built in compressed air stations (which route to an external compressor) and two vacuum stations which route to an external shopvac. The result is an enormous improvement. My grinder actually folds down to hide between the studs, and I have a microlathe on a board which folds up between two studs when not in use.
Here are some pictures...


----------



## tucsonguy1 (Aug 13, 2017)

*more*

more pictures


----------



## tucsonguy1 (Aug 13, 2017)

and some last images


----------



## CindyL (Sep 21, 2017)

*Between-the-studs storage drawers*



tucsonguy1 said:


> more pictures[/QUOTE
> LOVE the plexiglass-front drawer idea! As it turns out, I have a free afternoon, some plexiglass on hand, and actually plan on adding these drawers today.
> 
> Thanks so much for the inspiration and pictures! Bonus- maybe my husband might even get to park his car in the garage again. Probably not but at least there’s movement in that direction.


----------



## EPAIII (Mar 31, 2012)

I really wish I had seen that picture with a rotating top and rotating storage below before I designed my shop. That is a great idea. Perhaps I have an old desk that could be replaced with that. 





faith michel said:


> this isnt my workshop perhaps this picture size can give an idea every machine for one table


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

Right now my solution is to walk around picking up discarded lottery tickets hoping someone tossed out the big winner. Soon as I win I'll buy more space and hire someone else to move everything...
Short of that I'm pretty much limited until the Mrs relents and allows me to utilize the trash can more effectively.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

dumbclub said:


> I'm not big on pegboard based tool storage.
> 
> I understand the practicality of being able to see everything at once and if you're a fan of outlining each tool, you can see right away if something is missing from it's designated place. However, this method eats valuable wall space that is usually better served by more compactly storing a variety of things that are grouped according to purpose inside well organized cabinets: router accessories; drilling supplies, power tools, etc.
> 
> ...


In a well organized shop, peg board most certainly has its place. There are many, many items in any shop whose owner is versatile in the type of work that he does, that are best hung and not easily stored in drawers. 

Trying to store everything inside cabinets/drawers causes much space to be underutilized.

When I added 12' to my shop/garage I covered the entire wall area in peg board. That was a very wise move. All of my lawn and garden equipment now has a space to hang and not be in the way sitting on the floor. Judicious arrangement allows all to fit in minimum space. My power cords, hoses and other bulky items now all have a space of their own.

Do not dismiss the usefulness of peg board until you have tried it extensively.

George


----------



## nywoodwizard (Oct 31, 2006)

Hard to find a solution that works for everyone, but I've struggle to figure out what works best for me and in the end my first goal was all had to be neat, easy to find and readily available. Not a fan of peg board, cabinets or draws. To yield the most out of my little home shop, first rule was make the tool layout on floor work well & don't use up space for unessary cabinets & things you don't use everyday, then figure out how to make the most of the upper wall space. For me it was simple, shelves. Install as many as possible . Put the item's you don't use daily up high. I don't keep the plastic tool box's most power tools come in they take up too much space, besides i like to visullay see everything. If I need to bring out in the field I just use a large tote. Second thing I found very helpful, was storing little items/tools in storage bins, (99 cent ea.) It really helped keeping the clutter down. Although there clear, I labeled them with the contents. Still have a bit more labling to do but its worth the effort. Another thing I found very useful was small food storage containers, perfect answer to keeping that mess of screws/nails in check. I don't keep much wood on hand but did set aside one shelf for some scraps and things. I sectioned out a 16" area so if I need to stand up several new 8' pieces of lumber, I have room. Think I did ok with this little 10x20 garage, it works for me.


----------



## bargoon (Apr 20, 2016)

I wasn't a big fan of pegboard either till I realized a lot of my tools were sitting on metal shelving all over the workshop. Spent more time looking for tools than woodworking. 
Installed some white pegboard panels on the walls. Used white to keep the light level up. Quickly found out that the store bought pegboard hooks fall out all the time. 
Made my own tool holders out of scrap MDF and used "L" hooks to attach to pegboard. I'm very happy with the results.


----------

